# Abhöre / Monitore selbstbauen DIY



## chmee (12. August 2006)

Moin Mannschaft,

Ich habe die letzten 2 Jahre auf Kopfhörern abgemischt, das macht sich im
Mix immens bemerkbar, und trotz des Einhörens musste ich immer nacharbeiten.

Kurz und Gut: Entweder Abhöre kaufen oder selbst bauen.
Mein Ziel wäre schon, selbst zu bauen.

Aber : Was ist das Geheimnis von Monitorboxen ?
Sind die Kalotten härter ? Die Frequenzweichen anders ?

Oder : Es sind einfach gut gebaute Boxen....


Hilfe ersucht. mfg chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (12. August 2006)

Moin chmee,

mische selbst immer noch auf Kopfhörer ab und habe dafür immer ein Song im Projekt, der mir als Referenz dient. Wenn Du eine echte Abhöre brauchst, dann eine mit einem linearen Frequenzgang.
Soviel dazu.

Gruß


----------



## Gahan (13. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich denke, die Abhöre mit dem linearen Frequenzgang wollen wir alle....   

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## chmee (13. August 2006)

Und das glaube ich nicht. Ein linearer Frequenzgang mag analytisch vorteilhaft sein,
aber musikalisch hat man sich kaum verhört und schon sind zuviel Bässe drin, weil
man es warm haben möchte.

Ich glaube es nicht, aber wiederum weiß ich es auch nicht.

Einen Lautsprecher zu bauen, der +/-2dB linear ist, sollte nicht so schwer sein.
Ok Ok, untenrum ist das wiederum nicht so einfach. Unterhalb von 60Hz ist das
doch n weiteren Gedankengang wert.

Aber um zu meinem eigentlichen Problem zurückzukehren:
Boxen zu bauen ist nicht schwer - In Zeiten des Internet noch weniger.
Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, an Abhören gebe es das Quentchen Zauber.

Kann das jemand erklären ? Oder ist es wirklich nur die absolute Linearität ?

@meta_grafix:
Die Idee mit dem Referenzsong ist aber gut, mach ich viel zu wenig Gebrauch von.

mfg chmee


----------



## FingerSkill (13. August 2006)

Ich wuerde sagen das Studio-Monitor Boxen einfach nicht luegen duerfen wie z.B. HiFi Boxen (leicht gehobenen Bass bereich...) Man sollte feinheiten viel leichter heraushoeren koennen als bei HiFi Boxen, ausserdem ist auch ein Punkt den man beachten sollte das einem der Sound gefaellt, das ist meiner Meinung nach der wichtigste Aspekt. Man nehme seine lieblings Songs, nehme sie mit zum Boxen Test und die Boxen, wo einem der Sound am bessten gefaellt, nimmt man. Man braucht so oder so 1-3 Monate Einhoer-Phase je nach Gehoer und Intensitaet.

Ich persoenlich besitze und favorisiere Genelec 8040A. Da sie in allen mir wichtigen Fakten das beste Ergebniss erzielten.

Ausserdem: Mir is so ne Idee gekommen du koenntest ja Studio-Monitor-Boxen-Firmen per Mail anschreiben vielleicht koennen sie dir brauchbare Informationen geben, nebenbei wuerde mich das auch sehr interessieren


----------



## chmee (13. August 2006)

Hehe, nette Idee.. Wenn ich mir nen Text überlegt habe, schick ichs mal. Antwort gibts
hier auch zu lesen 

Apropos Genelec: Die 1029A hab ich mal bei nem Freund hören dürfen. Ähm, ich war
zerschmettert, wie gut (druckvoll, transparent) so kleine Boxen klingen können.

Eine Frage, die mich auch interessiert:
Bei Membranen kann man zwischen weicher und harter Aufhängung wählen.
Welche würde man für unser täglich Brot wählen ? Was benutzt zB Genelec ?


> Hifi-LS geben normalerweise nicht den gewünschten Kickbass,obwohl er zum Musikgeschehen dazugehört.
> die weiche Aufhängung sorgt für einen viel zu langsamen Ausschwingvorgang...ohne Weichenbauteile im Aktivbetrieb kann der Verstärker den Dämpfungsfaktor viel besser umsetzen,der Ausschwingvorgang läuft sehr viel Kontrollierter ab,wobei auch der darauffolgende Einschwingvorgang präziser wird..und so langsam entsteht dann auch der kickbass.
> 
> Hart aufgehängte Lautsprecher benötigen durch die Membranaufhängung keinen großen Dämpfungsfaktor..da erfolgt dieses Mechanisch...und sehr viel stärker,als ein Verstärker das Chassis unter Kontrolle haben kann.Das Ergebnis ist ein guter Kickbass...dafür ist die Hart aufgehängte Membran nicht in der Lage,subtile Ein und Ausschwingvorgänge auszuführen...
> Das Ergebnis ist dann ein Bass ohne Nuancen..die Details fehlen...dazu kommt,das bei einem langsamen Spannungsanstieg(tiefe Frequenz)die Membran den stärkeren Widerstand der Aufhängung überwinden muss..



http://www.genelec.com/support/drawings.php
http://www.genelecusa.com/pdf/DS1032a.pdf

p.s.: Warum ich zu der Aussage neige, linear ist schlecht - obwohl die Genelec einfach Linear sind:
Ich habe nen Boxenbauer im Freundeskreis, der hat Standboxen mit Prädikat HiEnd gebaut. Er
sagte, sie wären Linear. Als dann die erste CD lief ( Pantera - Vulgar Display of Power ), war ich
schwer enttäuscht, denn diese Platte ist meines Erachtens eine der am Besten im Metal-Bereich
gemischten CDs. Unten Flau, oben zu aggressiv, Pfui. 
Mal schauen, was die Zukunft mich noch lehrt..

mfg chmee


----------



## FingerSkill (13. August 2006)

Ja die Genelec sind hoellisch, aber ich kann dir leider keine Antwort auf deine Frage geben da bei den 8040ern son Schutzgitter davor ist das ich nicht abbekomme. sry


----------



## Gahan (13. August 2006)

Hallo,

hat jemand Adams, z.B. die P11A oder die P22A ?

Vergleich zu Genelec?

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## sisela (19. August 2006)

Hi chmee.

auch ich mixe gerne noch mit meinen AKG Kopfhörern aber greife immer wieder auch zur Alesis Abhöre. Es ist schon ein Unterschied. Geschmacklich kann man viel diskutieren und verschiedener Meinung sein. Welche Abhöre nun die Ultimative ist. Das muss jeder für sich selbst erfahren. Auch ich wollte mal selber ein paar Boxen bauen, ich glaube jedoch, dass man mit herkömmliche (Elektronikhauskomponenten) keine Genelec, Adam, Yamaha oder wie sie alle heißen, nachbauen kann. Da steckt jahrelange Erfahrung drin. Ich denke wenn du dir 5 sehr gute Monitore auseinandergenommen hast, kannst du vielleicht einen eigenen guten nachbauen. Ob das billiger kommt ? Mensch, so teuer sind die doch gar nicht mehr.

Zur Linearität... Arrangiere zunächst mit AKG K271 Studio Kopfhörer, danach mische es mit den Alesis Monitor two und anschließend, um deine Bassbereiche abzuchecken, die Mackie  SR 1521Z. Ganz zum Schluß muss es noch auf einem alten Kassettenrecorder toll klingen, der nicht teuer als 50 € war. Alles klar...  

Gruß


----------



## chmee (19. August 2006)

Hey Sisela:

Jupp, es gibt keine Ultimativen, gebe ich Dir Recht. Und auch das Preis/Leistungs-
Verhältnis ist inzwischen bombastisch.

hehe, 5 auseinander nehmen. Pistole an die Schläfe....

Aufnahme-Check : Ähnlich, früher, vor der Faulheit, zumindest.
Erst Kopfhörer, AKG 240M, dann mehrere HiFi-Anlagen im Freundeskreis.
Und wenn der Mix im Auto besteht, von Kassette natürlich, dann alles gut 

Also, momentane Monitorboxen, die mich interessieren:

Event TR6 - aktiv - Paar 465EUR
Syrincs M3-220 - aktiv - System 444EUR
Genelec 1029A - aktiv - Stück 444EUR
Alesis Monitor 1 MKII - aktiv Paar 333EUR - passiv Paar 160EUR
ESI nEar 05 eXperience - aktiv Paar 240EUR

Erfahrungen irgendjemand ? mfg chmee

p.s.: @sisela: Der Remix-Contest interessiert mich immer noch, habe
aber im Moment kein Rohmaterial, dass sich dafür eignet.


----------



## sisela (19. August 2006)

Hi,
also über meine Alesis lass ich nichts kommen, die finde ich sehr gut. Ansonsten kann man mit Genelec natürlich kaum etwas falsch machen.

@remix contest: habe im Moment auch eher keine Zeit dafür aber, vielleicht wird daraus ja irgendetwas. Ich behalte es im Hinterkopf.

Gruß und jetzt gehts raus in die Sonne...


----------



## FingerSkill (23. September 2006)

Chmee hast du eigentlich Antworten bekommen von den Firmen?

lg fabian


----------

